# Cold Cathode moonlighting (similar to one in library)



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just set up some cold cathode moonlighting basically like the one in the library here and it works great! On ebay I bought a cold cathode kit that came with 2 12' strips and everything you need to mount it for about $8 including shipping. Then all I did was wire it to a power adapter and plug it in. You can get a power adapter for about $20 but I already had one so it only cost for the cathode. I found that the 9V adapter worked amazing and gave me completely even lighting over the entire tank, yet it wasn't too bright at all. Anybody can set one of these up and it took me about 30 mins to figure everything out.
You could also do this with a computer power supply like what the cathodes are meant for but it might be too loud and it would be hard to find a place for it. I'll post some picture as soon as I take them.
I really love it and it's like the fish don't notice it at all.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I would like to see pics. I am considering this for my 55.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I used one of the variable inverters, 1.5-12 volt 1500ma, $15 at wal-mart. 12 volts is pretty bright, I normally just run them around 6volts.
Would like to see some pics of your set up.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Have you seen this new light bulb by Luxim?

http://news.zdnet.com/2422-13568_22-192842.html


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> Have you seen this new light bulb by Luxim?


 WW


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

bulldogg7 said:


> > Have you seen this new light bulb by Luxim?
> 
> 
> WW


 One of my local fish clubs just had a speaker proclaiming the LED as the Aquarium Light of the Future. All of a sudden the LED looks like a buggy whip.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will get some pics up either tonight or tommorow hopefully. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

DMWave45 said:


> I will get some pics up either tonight or tommorow hopefully. :thumb:


Well? Where are they? :lol:


----------



## hondaguy01 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Dmwave i believe i bought the same bulb kit as you did . it came with some sort of power inverter that the bulbs plug into first before you hook up to the computer power .my ? is did you leave this out ? i wired through it and my light is not very bright i suspect its may be taking the 12v i am sending tom it and stepping it down . any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------

